# Bonnies Angel's or Spunsilk



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys 
Im so torn. I love the look of both Bonnie's angels and Spunsilk. But I dont know the diffrences between the two. Right now I want to make sure the temperament is calm and laid back. Also what are some other differences in the characteristics of the two lines.

I really love this site and would love to thank everyone for the many posts I've scoured. It single handedly led me to both breeders via Cosy (Bonnie's angel) which then led me to Cherry Lola (Bonnie's angel) ultimately stopping dead in my tracks with Penny lane(Spunsilk) via Silverhaven. 

THX


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would definitely go with Spunsilk. My experience with Bonnie wasn't a very good one and unforunately my post about my experience with Bonnie has been removed. :angry:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have seen beautiful dogs from both breeders but do not have personal experience with either so I'm not of any help there. I'm sure members with dogs from these breeders would be happy to share their experiences with you on this thread or via PM. I would encourage you to call up both of these breeders, if you haven't already done so and have a conversation about their program. Jeanne of Spunsilk is a member here so you could even PM her. 

It's important to know not all pups within any one breeder's program will have the same exact look. If you are going for a specific look, try to describe it to the breeder so they can advise you about any pups they have available. Ask about health and temperament as well. If you are close by, it would be great to go visit the breeder (like at a local dog show they may be showing at) so you can get to know each other in person.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> I would definitely go with Spunsilk. My experience with Bonnie wasn't a very good one and unforunately my post about my experience with Bonnie has been removed. :angry:


That's too bad that it was removed, Debbie. I think we should be able to share first-hand experiences. I do remember your bad experience, though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't have personal experience w/either breeder, although I have had email contact w/Jeannie & like her very much. I don't know Debbie's issues, but you could PM her.

I feel strongly that you should research the pedigrees and lines of the dogs you are really interested in---as far back as you can. I would agree that health issues need to always be addressed. One question I always emphasize is "how many pairings have you had w/this dam & sire together and were there any health issues that presented from any of the pairings?"
The other question is how long are you willing to wait? Are there babies coming available in your time frame that you might secure?
Keep us posted!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I really loved Jeanne at Spunsilk when I was looking to add a 2nd Maltese. She has a smaller program than Bonnie and I think that is a good thing. I really feel that you would get way better communication with Jeanne. Jeanne did not have a larger male when I was looking so I did not get a puppy from her but she was so incredibly helpful in assisting me in finding a breeder who did.

Ultimately how your Maltese will look will depend on the sire and dam. Either breeder should be able to guide you on which puppies will have shorter muzzles if that is what you are looking for, and also their expected adult weight.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's not always possible to get the exact look you want even if you've seen dogs from any breeder. ....just like humans....they're all a bit different. 

Ava is from Bonnie Palmer and I couldn't be happier with her if I tried. She's pure perfection in my eyes, she's the small one on the right in my siggy. Bonnie is great and I wouldn't hesitate to get another one from her! 

I adore Jeanne (Spunsilk). And her pups are adorable - I almost got one from her.....just because she was so darn cute!!

Another breeder with cute malts is Fran Lovitt. 

....so many good choices!! Good luck!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have met Jeanne at Nationals, her dogs are beautiful and she is a very caring breeder. I do not have any experience with Bonnie, I have been to many large shows in Florida and I went to the Miami Speciality in 2011 and I have never seen Bonnie or any of her dogs at the shows.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have seen beautiful dogs from both breeders but do not have personal experience with either so I'm not of any help there. I'm sure members with dogs from these breeders would be happy to share their experiences with you on this thread or via PM. I would encourage you to call up both of these breeders, if you haven't already done so and have a conversation about their program. Jeanne of Spunsilk is a member here so you could even PM her.
> 
> It's important to know not all pups within any one breeder's program will have the same exact look. If you are going for a specific look, try to describe it to the breeder so they can advise you about any pups they have available. Ask about health and temperament as well. If you are close by, it would be great to go visit the breeder (like at a local dog show they may be showing at) so you can get to know each other in person.


:goodpost: I agree with Nida- breeders can have variations in looks and personalities within their pups. I would choose a Breeder first, then wait for the the right pup .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

elly said:


> I have met Jeanne at Nationals, her dogs are beautiful and she is a very caring breeder. I do not have any experience with Bonnie, I have been to many large shows in Florida and I went to the Miami Speciality in 2011 and I have never seen Bonnie or any of her dogs at the shows.


 I agree here. I have met Jeanne at Nationals for two years running, and her dogs are stunning. She is a caring breeder, who is doing everythig the right way. I know there are mixed feelings about Bonnie here. Those that have her dogs are huge supporters, but there are those that have not had great interactions with her as well. I think the biggest thing for me is that it doesn't appear that Bonnie is showing her dogs. I would stick with a show breeder any day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a retiree from Bonnie (Ch Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav) and she is gorgeous, healthy, happy and sweet. Bonnie is a dear friend, and yes, she is still showing, but very selectively. She is not personally showing but does have a fluff out with a handler and also some in the ring that she's sold. She has a fabulous boy that is going to Crufts this year.

Jeannie and I are also very good friends and I know that she is truly interested in improving her lines and producing wonderful puppies.

I would recommend either of these breeders -- but ultimately you have to feel comfortable with the breeder. You need to feel that you could turn to them and they would be there to help you if you needed them to. Knowing both Bonnie and Jeannie very well, I know that either would be there -- but you are the one that needs to feel comfortable.

A puppy from either, imho, will be well-breed, healthy, happy and beautiful.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I would definitely go with Spunsilk. My experience with Bonnie wasn't a very good one and unforunately my post about my experience with Bonnie has been removed. :angry:


What??? Now thats not fair to anyone especially potential buyers or the people who've purchased! Im sorry that happened to you.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have seen beautiful dogs from both breeders but do not have personal experience with either so I'm not of any help there. I'm sure members with dogs from these breeders would be happy to share their experiences with you on this thread or via PM. I would encourage you to call up both of these breeders, if you haven't already done so and have a conversation about their program. Jeanne of Spunsilk is a member here so you could even PM her.
> 
> It's important to know not all pups within any one breeder's program will have the same exact look. If you are going for a specific look, try to describe it to the breeder so they can advise you about any pups they have available. Ask about health and temperament as well. If you are close by, it would be great to go visit the breeder (like at a local dog show they may be showing at) so you can get to know each other in person.


 
I've talked to both Bonnie by phone and Jeanne via email. They both were really nice. But jeanne gave me alot more information. I get a good vibe from her. They both have pups that will be ready soon. But I live closer to Spunsilk so it would be alot easier for visiting. I am in love with Penny lane and her mom just had boys so its perfect. I just want to make sure the temperament will match what I looking for and I'm sold on Spunsilk. Health issues are another concern thats why I asking those with pups from either breeder to share their experience.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I don't have personal experience w/either breeder, although I have had email contact w/Jeannie & like her very much. I don't know Debbie's issues, but you could PM her.
> 
> I feel strongly that you should research the pedigrees and lines of the dogs you are really interested in---as far back as you can. I would agree that health issues need to always be addressed. One question I always emphasize is "how many pairings have you had w/this dam & sire together and were there any health issues that presented from any of the pairings?"
> The other question is how long are you willing to wait? Are there babies coming available in your time frame that you might secure?
> Keep us posted!


I totally agree Health and temperament are my two main concerns. Health being the most important. I want to have my baby healhty and still kicking for as long as I possible can. Honestly, I think I'm really getting more information from Jeanne its comforting to have that. I also like that I'm waiting on pups that are already born.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> I really loved Jeanne at Spunsilk when I was looking to add a 2nd Maltese. She has a smaller program than Bonnie and I think that is a good thing. I really feel that you would get way better communication with Jeanne. Jeanne did not have a larger male when I was looking so I did not get a puppy from her but she was so incredibly helpful in assisting me in finding a breeder who did.
> 
> Ultimately how your Maltese will look will depend on the sire and dam. Either breeder should be able to guide you on which puppies will have shorter muzzles if that is what you are looking for, and also their expected adult weight.


Penny Lane is the exactly the size and head I want which is great because the pups that will be ready are her related to her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like you have done your homework & asked good questions! Things can always come up that were not planned on, but we can do what needs to be done/can be done ahead of time. No breeder can guarantee perfect health. 
We all send you our very best wishes and can hardly wait to greet our new nephew!
(I am thinking you want a boy.) We have one of each & our boy is truly so loving & mellow & our girl is so girly.
Best wishes!


----------



## veronicadis (Jun 25, 2012)

I got Max, a teenage boy, from Bonnie in July. I don't have any other experience with Maltese breeders, but I have to say I could not imagine a sweeter, cuter , smarter or funnier dog than Max! He is absolutely perfect for what I wanted! He has a wonderful laid back personality, and he loves to cuddle! I couldn't be more delighted with him.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

The A Team said:


> It's not always possible to get the exact look you want even if you've seen dogs from any breeder. ....just like humans....they're all a bit different.
> 
> Ava is from Bonnie Palmer and I couldn't be happier with her if I tried. She's pure perfection in my eyes, she's the small one on the right in my siggy. Bonnie is great and I wouldn't hesitate to get another one from her!
> 
> ...


* OMG!!! Please dont tell me that :w00t:. Im going crazy changing my mind :smpullhair:lol..... That I found Sunsilk when I was searching for Bonnie's angels. But I'm so glad I did. Now I'm off to look at more puppys. (Lovitts) lol*

....so many good choices!! Good luck!!


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

elly said:


> I have met Jeanne at Nationals, her dogs are beautiful and she is a very caring breeder. I do not have any experience with Bonnie, I have been to many large shows in Florida and I went to the Miami Speciality in 2011 and I have never seen Bonnie or any of her dogs at the shows.


Thanks


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> :goodpost: I agree with Nida- breeders can have variations in looks and personalities within their pups. I would choose a Breeder first, then wait for the the right pup .


You are right


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm not certain what Penny Lane's pedigree looks like, but, I don't believe that either of the 2 litters that Jeannie currently has are related to her -- or at least not closely related to her.

Either breeder should be able to direct you towards the puppy with the temperment that you're looking for and I know that both will provide health guarantees and care about the health of their fluffs. But, since you feel more comfortable with Jeannie and since she's close to you, I would suggest you try to arrange a visit when the puppies are a little older. I believe that they won't be able to be placed until November if I remember correctly.

I think that whichever breeder you go with will be a great choice and that you will have a wonderful new family member.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I agree here. I have met Jeanne at Nationals for two years running, and her dogs are stunning. She is a caring breeder, who is doing everythig the right way. I know there are mixed feelings about Bonnie here. Those that have her dogs are huge supporters, but there are those that have not had great interactions with her as well. I think the biggest thing for me is that it doesn't appear that Bonnie is showing her dogs. I would stick with a show breeder any day.


Thank you. I understand completely. thats why I chose to make a thread to get other opinions on their interactions and the characteristics of each breeders pups.


----------



## veronicadis (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, having been through it myself recently, may I offer some advice? At any rate-this worked for me. I called all the "A" breeders. The ones I was able to reach could not have been kinder or more accommodating. I have no doubt that any/all their puppies would have been beautiful. In the end, I went with that very scientific method of fate. Whoever had the puppy first, I went with-which was Bonnie. Trust me, it was fast! I think the entire operation from first call to airport pick up was a week! It was almost as if Bonnie had given Max crib notes as to how to win me over! Whomever you choose, I hope you have as good of luck as I did! And have faith in that, because you have done your homework, you really can't go wrong. Oh, and trust your breeders recomendations! I wanted a female puppy! Bonnie said ,"No, you need a male teen!" She was right!


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It sounds like you have done your homework & asked good questions! Things can always come up that were not planned on, but we can do what needs to be done/can be done ahead of time. No breeder can guarantee perfect health.
> We all send you our very best wishes and can hardly wait to greet our new nephew!
> (I am thinking you want a boy.) We have one of each & our boy is truly so loving & mellow & our girl is so girly.
> Best wishes!


Thank you all !!!! yes I want a boy never had a girl before but I wouldn't shoot the option down. I am a nurse and I understand that like humans health isn't always perfect in dogs either. But I also know that congenital and genetic diseases lie dormant for years until they are noticed.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm not certain what Penny Lane's pedigree looks like, but, I don't believe that either of the 2 litters that Jeannie currently has are related to her -- or at least not closely related to her.
> 
> Either breeder should be able to direct you towards the puppy with the temperment that you're looking for and I know that both will provide health guarantees and care about the health of their fluffs. But, since you feel more comfortable with Jeannie and since she's close to you, I would suggest you try to arrange a visit when the puppies are a little older. I believe that they won't be able to be placed until November if I remember correctly.
> 
> I think that whichever breeder you go with will be a great choice and that you will have a wonderful new family member.  Good luck with your decision.


Thank you! Yes Penny lane's mom is the Dam of the litter. So thats what stood out. Also the fact that they will be available sooner than bonnie's. Bonnies wont available til the end of November. But I ultimately wanted to weigh my options from the information I've gathered from each breeder and the opinions from others that have more experience.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

veronicadis said:


> Well, having been through it myself recently, may I offer some advice? At any rate-this worked for me. I called all the "A" breeders. The ones I was able to reach could not have been kinder or more accommodating. I have no doubt that any/all their puppies would have been beautiful. In the end, I went with that very scientific method of fate. Whoever had the puppy first, I went with-which was Bonnie. Trust me, it was fast! I think the entire operation from first call to airport pick up was a week! It was almost as if Bonnie had given Max crib notes as to how to win me over! Whomever you choose, I hope you have as good of luck as I did! And have faith in that, because you have done your homework, you really can't go wrong. Oh, and trust your breeders recomendations! I wanted a female puppy! Bonnie said ,"No, you need a male teen!" She was right!


Thank you I will definately let my heart be the last and deciding factor. Your right, She is very nice. You are so lucky Max is so cute !!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LotsofLove said:


> Thank you all !!!! yes I want a boy never had a girl before but I wouldn't shoot the option down. I am a nurse and I understand that like humans health isn't always perfect in dogs either. But I also know that congenital and genetic diseases lie dormant for years until they are noticed.


I just wanted to chime in say that no matter which breeder you end up choosing you will love having a little boy!

I always assumed I'd get another girl when I lost my Lady, but when she passed at the ripe old age of 15.5 I just couldn't bear the thought of getting another girl. 

My Bailey is everything people told me about little boys, sweet, loving, social, etc. I am head over heels in love with this little boy. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to second what Marj said about having little boys. You'll definitely love having a boy, my Riley is a little love bug and I know will always have a little boy in my life.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I just wanted to chime in say that no matter which breeder you end up choosing you will love having a little boy!
> 
> I always assumed I'd get another girl when I lost my Lady, but when she passed at the ripe old age of 15.5 I just couldn't bear the thought of getting another girl.
> 
> My Bailey is everything people told me about little boys, sweet, loving, social, etc. I am head over heels in love with this little boy. :wub::wub::wub:


 
I'm so sorry about your little baby girl. I couldn't imagine how that must feel. My family has only ever owned Males. It's all I know. My mom never like girl dogs or cats. Apparently the cat issue rubbed off on me too:blush:. But I do think persians are gorgeous to *look* at.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I have to second what Marj said about having little boys. You'll definitely love having a boy, my Riley is a little love bug and I know will always have a little boy in my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


He as cute as a lil button. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Star---Good luck with your search for your little boy. He will be georgeous for sure. I was looking for (1) girl in, and ended up with 2 males in 2010 (from non show breeder-long story) BUT my boy Sammie is just a LOVE BUG! I love the little man. I lost his brother to liver disease at 7 mo (talk to your breeder about a bile acid test at 16 weeks on your puppy, it will only tell you if there is a shunt, not much else at that age, but I'd get one) There are no garantees, just better ways to buy a puppy, to help minimize health issues by finding a reputable show breeder with years of history in their lines. Which like you, is what I did and found my 7 month old little girl Penny in may 2012 from a reputable show breeder in fla. OMG, is she super calm and sweet and all I could have wanted. But I agree those little boys are something else indeed. 

Just take your time, and find a breeder, then your puppy. Sometimes it happens other way around and that's OK, as long as you don't feel rushed and make a snap decision. It's so easy to see a picture and react, so not to lose the pup. There are always puppy's for sale from rep show breeders. 
Best of luck to you!!

PS-Everyone's different-but when I spoke to Bonnie once, I personally was not comfortable with the whole (deposit on a puppy that was unborn). Maybe other SB's have this process as well-- just not ones I spoke to, as I was told they won't even know which pups are for sale until they are born and longer.


----------



## LotsofLove (Aug 28, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Hi Star---Good luck with your search for your little boy. He will be georgeous for sure. I was looking for (1) girl in, and ended up with 2 males in 2010 (from non show breeder-long story) BUT my boy Sammie is just a LOVE BUG! I love the little man. I lost his brother to liver disease at 7 mo (talk to your breeder about a bile acid test at 16 weeks on your puppy, it will only tell you if there is a shunt, not much else at that age, but I'd get one) There are no garantees, just better ways to buy a puppy, to help minimize health issues by finding a reputable show breeder with years of history in their lines. Which like you, is what I did and found my 7 month old little girl Penny in may 2012 from a reputable show breeder in fla. OMG, is she super calm and sweet and all I could have wanted. But I agree those little boys are something else indeed.
> 
> Just take your time, and find a breeder, then your puppy. Sometimes it happens other way around and that's OK, as long as you don't feel rushed and make a snap decision. It's so easy to see a picture and react, so not to lose the pup. There are always puppy's for sale from rep show breeders.
> Best of luck to you!!
> ...


Thank you so much!!! and I'm sorry to here about your lil boy, so very awful. Finding a breeder has been harder than finding the right pup IMO. But hopefully things will go well and I'll be on introducing my little guy :thumbsup:
Also, The deposit before born thing is what confused me too. It made me re-evalute the situation. Because I was seriously sitting there like . lol


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

My Cassidy is from Bonnie and I could not be happier - he is absolutely AMAZING - such a laid back personality, loving, loyal - I can not say enough wonderful things about Cassisy -- I would get another Bonnie Angel in a heart beat - she is also a wonderful woman.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you weren't happy with the puppy or there wasn't a puppy in the litter for you, Bonnie always returns the deposit. That's never been an issue.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> If you weren't happy with the puppy or there wasn't a puppy in the litter for you, Bonnie always returns the deposit. That's never been an issue.


 
That is besides the point, if you weren't happy you wouldn't be able to post about your first hand negative experience since any negative experience with a certain breeder that has been posted has been deleted. What i find strange is posts about first hand negative experiences concerning other breeders haven't been deleted just the ones about a certain breeder. I'm not here to bash anyone but it's really doing a disservice to those researching to find a new family member, they should be able to read both the good and the bad experiences. 

*Here are the rules concerning breeders:*

We are glad to offer information here on SM that can help people purchase from a reputable breeder. 
However, in order to be fair to all concerned, please abide by the following rules. 

Posts not complying with these rules will be either edited or removed, at the discretion of the Admin/Mod team.

1.* Please only reply if you have first-hand experience with the breeder. 
*2. Do not make speculative posts of what you "think" the situation "might" be.
3. Do not post anything based on what you have heard.
4. Out of courtesy to the original poster, please stay on topic.

It is recommended that those looking for a Malt research any breeder by doing searches here, 
on Google, and to consider who is on or not on the AMA list, AKC list, as well as noting any violations 
on each and every breeder you consider.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have noticed what has happened in those threads that were deleted is that they escalate and turn nasty very quickly. Which in turn causes the whole thread to be deleted. I do think for fairness that only the posts that are antagonistic rude and speculative should be removed. When the whole thread is deleted it makes it impossible for those with a genuine grievance get their point and experience across, and for that to stay online for future reference.


mysugarbears said:


> That is besides the point, if you weren't happy you wouldn't be able to post about your first hand negative experience since any negative experience with a certain breeder that has been posted has been deleted. What i find strange is posts about first hand negative experiences concerning other breeders haven't been deleted just the ones about a certain breeder. I'm not here to bash anyone but it's really doing a disservice to those researching to find a new family member, they should be able to read both the good and the bad experiences.
> 
> *Here are the rules concerning breeders:*
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope you find your special little one. :wub: We have been PM'ing.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh marj, I am so happy you are enjoying your little boy. My dh calls rocky a Mama's boy!:HistericalSmiley:

QUOTE=Ladysmom;2056594]I just wanted to chime in say that no matter which breeder you end up choosing you will love having a little boy!

I always assumed I'd get another girl when I lost my Lady, but when she passed at the ripe old age of 15.5 I just couldn't bear the thought of getting another girl. 

My Bailey is everything people told me about little boys, sweet, loving, social, etc. I am head over heels in love with this little boy. :wub::wub::wub:[/QUOTE]


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> I have noticed what has happened in those threads that were deleted is that they escalate and turn nasty very quickly. Which in turn causes the whole thread to be deleted. I do think for fairness that only the posts that are antagonistic rude and speculative should be removed. When the whole thread is deleted it makes it impossible for those with a genuine grievance get their point and experience across, and for that to stay online for future reference.


:goodpost:


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

LotsofLove said:


> Thank you so much!!! and I'm sorry to here about your lil boy, so very awful. Finding a breeder has been harder than finding the right pup IMO. But hopefully things will go well and I'll be on introducing my little guy :thumbsup:
> Also, The deposit before born thing is what confused me too. It made me re-evalute the situation. Because I was seriously sitting there like . lol


The deposit is refundable. It just guarantees a spot. If I was a breeder, I would not promise a puppy to someone if they didn't put a deposit down. 

In June I put a deposit on a maltese puppy that hadn't been born (yes one of Bonnie's) and I didn't think twice about it. If I didn't want that puppy for whatever reason I would wait for another one. If I decided to go with another breeder Bonnie would return the deposit happily. I don't think it is a big deal.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You all know that I love Bonnie and I also love Jeanne.

Jeanne sent me a video yestersday of the litter (at 4 weeks). OMG -- I think I could actually smell the Puppy Breath right through the computer. All 3 puppies are adorable. The smaller of the 2 boys (and they're almost the same size) is the cutest, imho, but it's hard to tell the 3 apart -- very consisent litter. And Glory, their mom, looks so happy playing with them.

So yes -- you have a big decision. But just wanted you to know how cute the puppies are. 

I think I now have "PUPPY FEVER"!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know I always have to tiptoe out of a thread when someone is getting a new puppy-- I ALWAYS have puppy fever, lol.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I love all of the fluffs on here that are from Bonnie's Angels, and their owners. I have spoken to both Jeanne from Spunsilk and Bonnie several times, and personally, I love Jeanne's fluffs, her ideals and her breeding program and would choose her pups if those were the only two breeders you are looking at. I also, obviously love Theresa from TNT and her fluffs, I think that if you have the ability to go see her in person easily that would be the deciding factor for me if you consider everything else even.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

CheriS said:


> I love all of the fluffs on here that are from Bonnie's Angels, and their owners. I have spoken to both Jeanne from Spunsilk and Bonnie several times, and personally, I love Jeanne's fluffs, her ideals and her breeding program and would choose her pups if those were the only two breeders you are looking at. I also, obviously love Theresa from TNT and her fluffs, I think that if you have the ability to go see her in person easily that would be the deciding factor for me if you consider everything else even.


 
I love the look of Jeanne's pups from Spunsilk and have heard wonderful things about about Jeanne, so if i didn't have Theresa from TNT, i probably wouldn't hesitate getting a pup from Jeanne. Cheri i have to totally agree with you there since i have two TNT girls. The one thing about Theresa and i have heard this from more than several people and i myself have also experienced it, not only is Theresa a great breeder but it's like you have found a great breeder and a great friend for life. No matter how many questions you have she answers them all without hesitation and without making it feel like you are bothering her and she loves pics and updates.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Shutting my eyes!!!*

Oh, I can't look...I will have puppy fever and beg my husband to get another pup. I love Rocky so much...it would be fun to love another..but I don't think Rocky would love sharing me too much.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- Rocky wants to be an only fluff -- really he does.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- Rocky wants to be an only fluff -- really he does.


I know..he has told me that many times...he says What more can u ask for after a ROCKSTAR?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

*d*

dex is from bonnie.. he turns 5 next month! he is 4.8lbs of perfection super healthy totally playful and incredibly loving


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am in love with Jeanne's Paula in Pink:wub: gosh I even told her if she ever retired her I wanted to have first chance, gosh we share the same name, :innocent: soooo who else should have her right lol Jeanne is a wonderful friend, so has so much knowledge. LOVE HER and little princess Paula:smootch:I know you would be happy with one of her babies


----------

